# portmap delays boot, NIS and udev related?

## b-o-s-s

Hi,

since the last major updates (new baselayout, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4,...) I'm experiencing an annoying delay (1 - 2 min) when portmap is started during the boot process. This is on a machine with NIS and NFS/autofs.

Afer digging around for awhile I found this problem mentioned in a few threads, but the "solution" is not very desireable imo and also I don't understand it. The solution is to put "files" before "nis" in /etc/nsswitch.conf and this really does the trick - Portmap starts instantly and the boot process completes as fast as usual. In some thread I read that it's udev related, because udev tries to discover sth. over NIS (???) when nis is put before files. My knowledge on udev is very limited, so I really don't understand what this means...

However, I don't want to put "files" before "nis". The reason is that my NIS-client machine has local users for every NIS user with the same name. So that users can at least login in case the NIS-server is down. Ok, this setup is probably stupid, rarely used and maybe should be dropped, but what if I wanted to keep it like this? Do I have to live with the boot delay then?

Thanks,

Sebastian

----------

## Dark_Angel

Hi there,

I'm having the same problem, I'm going crazy. I solved the portma problem, again by switching files and nis and re-installed the base layout. It worked on one machine but on my other, it now hangs everytime on ypbind instead of portmap as before. Either I'm missing somthing major or there's some major problems running nis on gentoo. Seems, quite a few people have had this problem and It's driving me crazy.

----------

## b-o-s-s

 *Dark_Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> it now hangs everytime on ypbind instead of portmap as before.
> 
> 

 

Are you sure you have setup NIS correctly? With the new baselayout you have to set the NIS domain (and server?) in /etc/conf.d/net...

----------

## Dark_Angel

heya

Well, my /etc/conf.d/net contains

config_eth0="(dhcp)"

nis_servers_eth0="10.0.0.01"

nis domain_eth0="SERVER"

and the generated yp.conf,

domain ANIM server 10.0.0.01

is this correct?

----------

## b-o-s-s

You've specified two different NIS domains. Your etc/conf.d/net reads "SERVER" and yp.conf reads "ANIM". You have to set both to the same domain - the one you're NIS server is actually providing.

Think that might be the cause.

----------

## Dark_Angel

Sorry, that was just me typing it wrong. Both do actually say ANIM, as ther server. The /etc/yp.conf is being automatically generated by the net file, my other machines, that let me set the yp.conf stuff, I only have "ypserver 10.0.0.01"

----------

